# Avatar 2: Producer des Sequels verrät Details zur Story



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avatar 2: Producer des Sequels verrät Details zur Story*

						Jon Landau, Produzent von Avatar 2, hat erste Details zur Story des Sequels von John Camerons 3D-Film verraten. Dabei sagte er unter anderem, dass der Film sich mit der Geschichte von Jake Sullys Familie befassen wird, die sich zusammen mit Jake auf die Suche nach einer neuen Heimat begeben werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: Producer des Sequels verrät Details zur Story*


----------



## Zsinj (31. Mai 2020)

Wow, ein Lebenszeichen. Nach nur 12 Jahren soll Teil 2 kommen. 

Bisher wurden zu Avatar nur immer noch mehr und mehr Fortsetzungen angekündigt.


----------



## wikinger2012tv (1. Juni 2020)

Independence Day: Wiederkehr  also der 2te teil kam auch nach 20 jahren. da sind 12 jahre noch human. Ironie aus. 
ach irgendwann mal mit 90jahren jung auf dem sterbebett  wird schon klappen gefühlt da werden wir Avatar2 sehn LOL. 
Oder doch 2021?
die zeit wirds zeigen


----------

